

When and how should I start with marketing. - chipocabra

I have a startup I'm working on(yes, sole founder, yes I know it's going to be tough) which I estimate would be ready for alpha users in about 4 months time.<p>I have a email register for those interested on the site at the moment. Should I focus on marking only when I have an actual working product?<p>Also, what would be the best methods to market my product when it's ready?
======
armondhammer
Marketing isn't just advertising, it's understanding your customers and
building those features. Marketing built into the product can help with
acquisition more than paid marketing. For example, invite a friend. Think
about it from the beginning and you'll be far better off. Get advice from
experts, it's worth it.

